# M3 pics



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

jdlnmia,

This the M3 we have, ok?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Competition Package, 6sp, Imola Red....what a dream ride :thumbup:


----------



## Mgefen (Aug 18, 2006)

Lets change?
I'll give you mine, and you'll give that one?
E90 320i ?


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

that is nice My friend just got a 06 MidGREY with RED insides..


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Mgefen said:


> Lets change?
> I'll give you mine, and you'll give that one?
> E90 320i ?


 Nice try.:thumbup:


----------



## SNABERO (Sep 27, 2006)

love the color!


----------

